# Kanger Subvod purple 3.5ml



## Chris du Toit (23/12/15)

Any vendors have stock of the Kanger Subvod 3.5ml in purple?


----------



## Frostbite (23/12/15)

Atomix has 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris du Toit (23/12/15)

@Frostbite Awesome, will you still be able to ship today for delivery tomorrow?


----------



## Frostbite (25/12/15)

Got your package ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Chris du Toit (25/12/15)

Yeah thanks a million buddy! Wife is loving the subvod! Merry Christmas!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Frostbite (25/12/15)

Great! Enjoy and have a merry christmas !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

